# GAME 82: Celtics (45-36) vs. New Jersey (41-40)



## agoo

Its the end of the regular season road for the Celtics as its game 82 tonight against the New Jersey Nets. The Celtics have nothing to play for, but the Nets could have their road entirely over if they lose tonight. The Nets will be playing for the playoffs this evening, while the Celtics will be playing because its on the schedule.

The Nets are led by Mr. Vince Carter, who has averaged 27.4 ppg, 5.9 rpg, 4.7 apg, and 1.46 spg while shooting 46% from the floor and 42% from three point land since joining the Nets. Jason Kidd has paced the team with 14.3 ppg, 7.4 rpg, 8.3 apg, and 1.83 spg. Nenad Krstic has been the post option with 9.9 ppg on 48.8% shooting. In the playoff push in April, Krstic is averaging 13.7 ppg on 52% shooting with 7.0 rpg, including one 28 and 11 opburst against Orlando.

These teams met on April 9th, with the Nets winning 99-86. Vince Carter went 18-32 from the floor (7-9 from three) to get 45 points to go with 7 boards, 4 steals, a block and 3 assists. Nenad Krstic had 17 points and 8 boards. Jason Kidd went just 2-6 to get 4 points, but had 9 boards and 17 assists. Cliff Robinson was terrific with 11 points on 5-9 shooting to go with 7 boards and 5 steals. No one played particularly well for the Celtics, who were led by 16 points, 6 boards, 4 assits and two blocks by Paul Pierce. Ricky Davis had 14 points, 6 boards, and 5 assists off the bench. Those two were the only Celtics in double figures. Antoine Walker had 6 points and just 2 boards. Raef LaFrentz was solid with 9 points, 8 boards, and 2 blocks. Gary Payton had 4 points and 8 assists. Delonte West had 8 points (3-7 shooting) to go with 2 boards, and 2 steals. Al Jefferson had 5 and 6 off the bench. Mark Blount shot 4-5 for 8 points and 4 boards in 14 minutes.

I know this game doesn't matter for us, but I'd like to win it because the Nets annoy me. I want to see Doc put Tony Allen and Marcus Banks on Jason Kidd and Ricky Davis on Vince Carter with Kendrick Perkins in the paint. Leave Al Jefferson and Justin Reed as the other two guys on the floor and see what the kiddos can do. But forget Delonte. He can't do much.


----------



## JL2002

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

you guys better win, cuz we are going to lose!....anyway....Vince fan! so GO NETS!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

*Nets 99*
Cs 91

*Kidd 13assts*
Pierce 19pts


----------



## whiterhino

Last game of the regular season and the "kids" will get some major minutes, this should be a fun one to watch.


----------



## lempbizkit

I hate the New Jersey Nets.


----------



## aquaitious

I Love The Lollypop Kids.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

about an hour to go!


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Oh and...
Nets - 95
Celtics - 93
Assists - Kidd


----------



## Turkish Delight

Celtics: 104
Nets: 99


----------



## LX

lol @ the whole team with headbands. 

Walker and Perkins look so stupid with headbands haha.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Pierce hit a 3 for the first basket of the night.

3 second violation on collins.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Kidd misses, walker rebounds, banks lays in it. 5-0 Celtics


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Kidd with the offensive rebound, going to the line after being fouled by banks.

Hits the first...and misses the second. 5-1 Celtics.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Veal hits the first nets FG. 1-7 to start off

Nets down 5-3

Blount hits. Nets down 7-3


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Veal fouled by Pierce, going to the line for two.

Hits the first. Hits the second.

Nets down 7-5


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Vince holding his ankle....not good...20 second time out...

He's going to the tunnel.

****.


----------



## The True Essence

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

from the replay it looked like he was fine then his ankle just messed up. what a terrible situation, to get this far....

it was his left ankle, the one where he has injury problems according to ian eagle


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Blount hits a shot. Celtics up 9-5.

Foul on blount. Defensive 3 seconds on Blount....or not?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Vince coming back in...


----------



## The True Essence

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

vince is already goin to check in. now he ran back to the locker room...wtf?


now hes back again....


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

saying he was just "kicked in the left achilles"


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

It went from a defensive three seconds to a jumpball at mid court....I don't get it.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Best hits, 9-7 Celtics


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Best lays it in...9-9.

Banks misses a three, Nets ball.

vince coming back in for best, and he is "noticably limping"


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Sorry guys, back, internet was offline. So glad Carter is back in.

Kidd on the break, lob to Kristic, it's good.

Nets up 11-9.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Veal misses a thre, rebound pierce, davis misses.

Nenad hits, nets take an 11-9 lead.

Blount hits, 11-11


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Kidd to Krstic with a rare acrobatic lay-up...Nets first lead 11-9


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Blount ties the game, Carter throws it away.

Walker converts. Nets down 2.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Carter hits the bucket... VC3!!!

Nets up 1.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Walker layup, VC threeee.

Nest up 1


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Krstic w/ the board, Kidd to Carter, Carter drives, good for the bucket, Nets up 3.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Krstic w/ the fadeaway, Nets up 5.

I come back Carter returns, Nets go up...

Aren't you glad I'm back?

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Vince hits again! Nets up 16-13.

Nenad hits! Nets up 18-13. He only needs 14 more points


----------



## f22egl

*Re: vince carter just got hurt*

He's come back and scored 5, right?


----------



## Charlie Brown

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

After the Nets started off tense, they are starting to play a little more loose.


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

was a timeout taken


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

sit pierce down


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Pierce hits a big 3 point shot.

Nets up 2.

Carter drives, hangs, hits.

Nets up 4.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Pierce hits a three.

18-16, Nets.

Kidd is being guarded by West...vince hits again.

20-16 Nets.

Kidd out, Best in.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

LOL, Walker hits a 3.

Nets up 1.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Pierce hits, using a Jefferson screen.

Celtics back up 1.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

3 for walker to beat the shot clock, Nets up by 1.

Vince misses, al jefferson rebounds...
Pierce hits, Celtics up 21-20


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Boston holding for 1?

Davis directing traffic, Davis to West... 3.

Nets down 4... 24-20, Celtics.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

West hits a three, Celtics on an 8-0 run to end the first.

Celtics 24 - Nets 20


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Davis fouled as he attacks the basket.

Hits both.

10-0 run.

Celtics up 26-20.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## aquaitious

Lanteri said:


> lol @ the whole team with headbands.
> 
> Walker and Perkins look so stupid with headbands haha.


Why are they wearing headbands? I wasn't watching the first quarter, until they made that 8-0 run.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Davis hits two FTs, celtics up 26-20

Zoran misses but is fouled. Misses the first, and the second :sigh:


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Best misses, the Nets need to attack the basket.

West w/ a 3.

Celtics up 11, 31-20.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Al jefferson hits, 12-0 run by the celtics....

Best misses...west hits a three. Time out nets

Celtics up 11. 31-20


----------



## LX

aquaitious said:


> Why are they wearing headbands? I wasn't watching the first quarter, until they made that 8-0 run.


 How should I know? Let me go ask them... :biggrin:


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Carter drives on Davis, fouled, going to the line.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Carter going to the line, fouled by Tony Allen.

Misses the first....hits the second. 31-21 Celtics


----------



## Tooeasy

*Re: vince carter just got hurt*

beantown is stickin it to em right now, WITH their reserves on the court. 31-20 celts


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

31-21, Celtics.

Best turns the ball over.

Where is Kidd?

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Foul on Davis, his first.

Turnover by the nets


----------



## aquaitious

Lanteri said:


> How should I know? Let me go ask them... :biggrin:


How should you know? I thought you were watching


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Hey Kidd is back...

Justin Reed shots, Collins board.

Robinson just lost the ball, and Davis travels w/ numbers.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Turnover on davis. The old up-and-down...I haven't seen that called since elementry school


----------



## aquaitious

Also does anyone else worried that Ricky's still playing starters minutes? 

Everyone gets a rest but him, we need this guy well rested.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Foul called on Justin Reed.

Kidd to Robinson, fouled.

Celtics over the limit. Foul on Reed.

8:49 to play in the 2nd quarter...

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Vince draws a foul on Reed, his first.

Another foul on reed, Celtics over the limit. Cliff to the line.

Nets need to start hitting their FT's.

Cliff hits the first...misses the second, jefferson saves it to kidd who hits a three!

31-25, Celtics


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Robinson hits the 1st, misses the 2nd, Nets rebound, Kidd with a 3!

Kidd knocks it free... foul.

Davis in Pain.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## agoo

So does New Jersey just not give a **** right now, or what is going on? 

And Ricky Davis just hurt his hand. Oye.


----------



## aquaitious

aquaitious said:


> Also does anyone else worried that Ricky's still playing starters minutes?
> 
> Everyone gets a rest but him, we need this guy well rested.


D'oh. He got injured on his taped hand. I JUST HAD TO SAY IT, DIDN"T I?


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Allen hits a 3 at the buzzer.

Celtics 34-25.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Tony allen hits a three as the shot clock goes off.

Celtics are 6/8 from downtown


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Reed dunks it...celtics back up by 11


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Boston answers with a 3 and a dunk....not looking good.
Nets down 11.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Vince drives, misses, Allen to Reed for a dunk, Celtics up 11.

Carter knocks down a 3.

Nets down 8.

36-28.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## aquaitious

HOLY CRAP, did anyone else see that posession? Every one's passing up a show to get a dunk out of it. NICE.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

VC threeee!


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Collins on Davis, blows by Collins, reverse dunk, how pretty.

Nets down 10.

Celtics are shooting 58%.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Davis dunks it. Timeout Nets. Celtics up 38-28


----------



## aquaitious

agoo101284 said:


> So does New Jersey just not give a **** right now, or what is going on?
> 
> And Ricky Davis just hurt his hand. Oye.


We've just dunked it one two straight posessinos. lol, Nets interior defense=worse than our right now.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Carter shoots, misses, Best offensive board, fouls, Best to the line.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Best fouled by west, going to the line.

MIsses the first....Nets are 5/11 from the line. Horrible.
Misses the second! 5/12!


----------



## agoo

aquaitious said:


> HOLY CRAP, did anyone else see that posession? Every one's passing up a show to get a dunk out of it. NICE.


I know that some people like the Lolipop Kids for our young'ns, but can we call them the Fun Bunch? I know its taken from the Redskins, but these young guys are just fun to watch out there. And they're blowing out the Nets, who are playing for the playoffs.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Best misses both.

West for a 3.

Celtics up 41-28.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

West with another three

41-28 Celtics 

Vince fouled by reed, going to hte line.

Best out, Veal in.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Carter hits the 1st. Pierce is coming back in.

Carter hits the 2nd!

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Vince hits both from the line. Celtics up 41-30


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Pierce knocks down a huge 3.

Celtics are 61%, and 8 of 10 from the arc.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Pierce with the 3...down 14 now...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Pierce hits a three....8 threes for the so far.

Celtics up 44-30...whats going on..


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Pierce to Davis.

Celtics up 16.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Anima

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

I'm sorry but I think it's pretty sad the Nets are losing to a team that is resting two of it's starters.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Davis with the dunk

46-30, Celtics.

****.


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Cavs up 9 midway through the 2nd.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*



Anima said:


> I'm sorry but I think it's pretty sad the Nets are losing to a team that is resting two of it's starters.


 Yeah it is.


----------



## Anima

Nice...

The is playing great tonight.


----------



## aquaitious

agoo101284 said:


> I know that some people like the Lolipop Kids for our young'ns, but can we call them the Fun Bunch? I know its taken from the Redskins, but these young guys are just fun to watch out there. And they're blowing out the Nets, who are playing for the playoffs.


I'm going to the Nets board right now to ask if their players know that...

Fun Bunch? They may be fun, but they're still kids.

Nice to know that we've finally figured the Nets out. PUT IN B-UNIT.

LOLLYPOP KIDS.


----------



## LX

agoo101284 said:


> I know that some people like the Lolipop Kids for our young'ns, but can we call them the Fun Bunch? I know its taken from the Redskins, but these young guys are just fun to watch out there. And they're blowing out the Nets, who are playing for the playoffs.


 That does sound better. Lollypop kids sounds kinda lame.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Do your players know that you're fighting for a playoff spot?


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Pierce hits another 3.

Celtics up 19.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Another three for pierce.

Nets down 19


----------



## Anima

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

PP hits a 3, C's up 19.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Kidd w/ a 3 off the 2nd chance.

Nets down 16.

Buford is in.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Krstic All-Star

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

WHY IS TWIN STILL SHOOTING??!?!?!?!?!? AAarrrrrgggghhhhh!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Kidd hits a three. Finally a basket.


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Peirce and Kidd trade 3's

Nets down 16 still.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Kidd to Veal, Veal fouled.

Veal to the line.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Anima

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Kidd with a 3, back down to 16.


----------



## Tooeasy

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

well i'll be jiggered, jers better step it up or their in some serious trouble.


----------



## Anima

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Jefferson picks up his 2nd foul


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Veal hits both, Nets down 14.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Veal hits both.

West misses a layup, called for travelling.

49-35, Celtics.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

West travels, foul called on West.

Kidd to the line.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## TONYALLEN42

nice work by the celts


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

11-18 from the line in the quarter.

Kidd hits both.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Foul on West...Kidd hits the first...

Banks in for West.

Kidd hits the second.

49-37, Celtics


----------



## Anima

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Kidd makes two FTs


----------



## ChiBron

*Re: vince carter just got hurt*

WOW Nets down 16. Talk abt a horrible start in such an important game. VC&Kidd are shooting horribly so far.

Cavs are up 7 against the Raptors!

It's gonna suck if Cleveland ends up making the postseason.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Boston with their 9th turnover.

Kidd to Veal. Veal to Kidd, Krstic w/ the board.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## aquaitious

Nets coming somewhat back. C's up by 12.

Nets go to line.


----------



## Anima

West fouls Kidd, Kidd makes both FTs


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Pierce just fouls Krstic.

Krstic to the line.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## KingHandles

It's all good in Celtics fans hearts 2nite...I love this team...I think the refs are making some mercy calls....


----------



## Anima

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Shooting foul on PP, he's 2nd.


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

hit free throws


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

1st is good.

Nets down 11.

Rivers calls time out.

8-0 Nets run... GO BOYS!!!

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

3 second on Walker...Nets need to take advantage....

Kidd misses a three, offensive rebound Nenad....kidd gets it back to him...nenad fouled by Pierce.

Hits the first, time out celtics.

Nets down 49-38


----------



## Basel

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Remember, Walker/Pierce probably won't play in the 4th quarter...at least that's what it looked like Doc Rivers intends to do tonight after they interviewed him last night...he said he'd play his players the same way he played them against Cleveland...so we'll see.


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Nenad at the line, hits the first...Time-out

Nets down 49-38 with 3+ minutes left.


----------



## aquaitious

Anima said:


> Shooting foul on PP, he's 2nd.


He is 2nd? 

You've been saying that for the past 3 game threads. lol.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Nenad hits the second, its a 10 point game.


----------



## KingHandles

LOL this is off topic but as soon as Pierce hit that last three my dog had puppies...Yay


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

No offense fellas. But if you can't win a single game to ensure a playoff birth you don't deserve to be in the playoffs anyways.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Krstic hits 2 of 2.

Nets 9-0 run.

Davis shoots, misses, Nets ball.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## aquaitious

West has really been playing out of his mind this game. Hopefully he'll get and stay hot for the playoffs.


----------



## Anima

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Krstic makes both. 10 point game.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Kidd to Buford, Buford misses.

Loose ball foul on Veal.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Davis misses a three, hits the shot clock, nets ball...nets can make it single digits....

Kidd backs down banks, Buford misses...rebound banks...

Walker misses, loose ball foul on Veal.


----------



## aquaitious

MindzEye said:


> LOL this is off topic but as soon as Pierce hit that last three my dog had puppies...Yay


He just hit another one? Any more?


----------



## Anima

aquaitious said:


> He is 2nd?
> 
> You've been saying that for the past 3 game threads. lol.


 Ugh, I meant his, HIS.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Pierce hits a 3, Kidd is fouled.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Pierces hits ANOTHER three....10 threes for the celtics.

Kidd fouled by Banks, going to the line.


----------



## Anima

PP hits ANOHTER three!


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Kidd hits both, Nets down 11.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Kidd hits both...Celtics up 52-41


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Celtics with their 10th turnover.

Nets down 11, 52-41.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Anima

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Kidd hits both


----------



## aquaitious

Nice reffing. The free throws are even at least. 21 to 2.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Veal to Krstic, Nets down 9.

Cover Pierce!

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Anima

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Krstic with a dunk


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Kidd with FT's, Krystic with the dunk...Nets on 13-3 run.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Perkins w/ a layup, Buford drives and hits.

Nets down 9.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

nenad dunks it, perkins hits at the other end.

54-43 Celtics


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Pierce drives and hits.

7-9 from the field has 19 points.

Kidd turnover.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Buford hits, Pierce answers...

Kidd called for palming...boooooo


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

doc is a liar paul isnt supposed to be in


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Kidd swats the ball.

Veal to Buford, hits.

Nets down 9.

We need a stop guys!!!

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Buford hits a jumper...nets down 9


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Pierce shots, misses, Celtics rebound.

Kidd takes out Banks.

Nets had a foul to give.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

foul on kidd, his 2nd. Celtics will get last shot of the half, they call a 20 second time.

Celtics up 56-47


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Please keep it in single digits to the half


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Celtics have 8.9 to shot, this is a lead we can come back from...

Pierce drives misses, Perkins puts it back in.

Carter throws off the back of the Iron.

Nets down 11.

58-47.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Pierce misses, perkins tips it in

Going into the half down 11

Celtics 58 - Nets 47


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Carter almost hit a mid court shot at the end of the half, bounced off the back of the rim.

Nets down 58-47 at the half.

This is good news IMHO, that first half was horrendous.


----------



## Boshevik

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

uh...


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

lebron has 14 points 10 assist 8 boards


----------



## KingHandles

aquaitious said:


> He just hit another one? Any more?


LMAO yeah she had 2 more...thats 5


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

The game isnt over, Nets just have to go in like its 0-0 new half , new game play like life is on the line


----------



## X-JAY

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

We must get better defensively if we want to win this one. 58 points in a half is sensentional against a team who plays with 12 players.


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Cavs up 62-47 at the end of the half.

What a horrible night this is shaping up to be...


----------



## NJ+VC

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

carter gotta half a crazy 3rd likke he did against raps


----------



## Anima

MindzEye said:


> LMAO yeah she had 2 more...thats 5


I would take one but I want to kill my dog at the moment.


----------



## roro26

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

well.

we came out flat, like i thought. :curse: everyone was saying we have the 8th.

dudes, let's stay strong!!! we got it in the 2nd half. i'm not getting nervous yet. it's like the TO game. we'll get it together. :clap:


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Philly is up 67-38 at the half against Atlanta...


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

11 down is not as bad as when we were down to the Raptors. If Rivers does go to the Bench, we can do this.

It's just out scoring them 6 a quarter, and stick to playing hard and not getting down if we miss a shot.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*



Petey said:


> 11 down is not as bad as when we were down to the Raptors. If Rivers does go to the Bench, we can do this.
> 
> It's just out scoring them 6 a quarter, and stick to playing hard and not getting down if we miss a shot.
> 
> -Petey


 It's definitely possible...they just need to keep going


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

weve been to the line 22 times and were still losing everybody please bow your heads and just meditaite vince has to attack j-kidd has to attack we have to hit free throws


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Celtics had 10 threes and shot 71% from downtown...58% overall...hopefully they won't keep that up in the second half.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*



Vinsane said:


> weve been to the line 22 times and were still losing everybody please bow your heads and just meditaite vince has to attack j-kidd has to attack we have to hit free throws


 Yeah...nets misses 7FT's in the first half...they need to hit those...thats 7 points they should have.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Celtics miss, Walker rebound, Collins fouls Walker.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Krstic All-Star

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Feed Krstic... Feed Krstic... Feed Krstic... Feed Krstic... Feed Krstic... Feed Krstic... Feed Krstic... Feed Krstic... Feed Krstic... Feed Krstic... Feed Krstic... Feed Krstic...


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

LOL, Walker misses, Perkins with the rebound.

Veal gets this one now.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Boston had a nearly 1 minute possession, missed 3 shots.

NJ with the 3!


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Carter to Kidd, off balance 3!

Good!

Nets down 8.

58-50.

Walker Air Ball.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Kidd to Krstic...

ITS GOOD AND FOULED.

Foul on Perkins.

Nets chance to cut it to 5...

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Hits, Krstic has 11. Need 7 more.

Nets down 5.

58-53.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Nenad with the 3 point play, he's 5 for 5 from the line so far...


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Offensive foul on Perkins.

Just 1 basket at a time boys!

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Carter for 3!

Nets down 2.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

VC for 3!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

3 for kidd!

Nenad hits, and 1!

Nets down 58-53...back in it real quick.

VC THREE! 58-56!


----------



## aquaitious

Is it too early to call Perkins a MONSTER?


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Krstic fouls Perkins.

Hits the first, the... 2nd is good.

Nets down 4.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Carter misses, Walker waves. Walker floater.

Nets down 6.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## NR 1

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

GO GO :clap:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Nenad only needs 7 more points...

Walker hits, Celtics back up 6


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

vince no jumpers c's up 6


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Veal misses and fights with 2 Celtics for the ball. Foul on Perkins.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Offensive foul on Pierce, another turn over.

Nets need a time out.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Nice hustle by veal...foul on perkins.

Vince misses, rebound walker.

Offensive foul on pierce. Nice job by collins to draw it


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Carter to Veal, rebound knocked out by the Celtics.

Carter hits a 3.

Nets down 3.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Vc Threee!!! 62-59


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

VC3! Lead down to 3!


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Pierce w/ a turn around.

Celtics up 5.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Carter misses, Collins board.

Good.

Nets down 3.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Offensive foul on Perkins...

GOOD JOB KRSTIC!

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Collins with the offensive rebound off the Vince Carter FGA, puts it in for 2.

Offensive call on Perkins, Nets ball.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Pierce hits, celtics up 5

Vince misses, collins the rebound and the put back. 3 point game.

offensive foul on perkins...hits 4th.

14th turnover fot the celtics


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

how many fouls till celtics in penalty


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Haha, Carter misses, Krstic offensive board. Walker over the back, Nets ball.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## aquaitious

This is hilarious, Perkins gets called for a foul for backing a guy down innocently. 

If Perk really wanted to push him, he would have eaten him alive.


----------



## KingHandles

I'd say the X factor of this game is the ******* REFS

Edit aqua.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Collins turn over.

West on the break.

West goes down Jefferson offensive board.

Celtics time out.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Foul on walker. 3rd team foul.

Timeout celtics.

64-61, 6:34 left in the 3rd.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*



Vinsane said:


> vince takin to many jumpers drive dammit


He can't, Celtics packing the middle giving up jump shots.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Pierce misses a layup. Veal turnover.

Nets foul.

Banks to the line.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

foul on collins (3rd), banks to the line.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Banks misses both.

Davis called on a reach in, their 4th team foul w/ 6:00 to play.

Nets down 3.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Jefferson fouls Veal on the inbound.

Veal to the line after the time out.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

banks misses both...kidd rebounds.

Foul on ricky davis, celtics 4th team foul.

Nets go quick, Veal fouled by Jefferson, going to the line after a timeout.


----------



## aquaitious

This is ******** now, they keep calling every single thing on the C's.

We've taken like 5 FT's this whole game.


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

come on doc make good on your word and take starters out soon


----------



## Basel

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Yeah, so you guys have to win now to go on...cause Cavs aren't going to lose.


----------



## KingHandles

My bad didnt know i couldn't say that...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Unless the raptors can make a huge comeback, it looks like the cavs are gonna pull it out (up 28 in the third)...Nets gotta win


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*



Hbwoy said:


> If the nets are made those darn free throws earlier, they woulda been leading


yeah!!!
best missed 2
zoran missed 2 
carter missed 1
and kidd missed 1


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Lebron with a triple double alreaddy, 3rd quarter half way through in that game and they're up 18.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Veal hits the 1st, misses the 2nd.

Nets down 2.

Go BOYS!!!

West back in.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Ghee, my boss caught me with the play-by-play on my screen. :biggrin: 

Heck ... wow, Nets are down just by 2


----------



## Vladman27

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Pierce killing us, but he's played 24 minutes so far. Yesterday, Doc took him out after 27 minutes -- let's hope he keeps his word.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Veal hits one, misses the second.

Celtics only up 2


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*



Petey said:


> Offensive foul on Perkins...
> 
> GOOD JOB KRSTIC!
> 
> -Petey
> 
> *Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*



Good job Krstic? For acting?

Sorry Petey, but that wasn't a foul.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Offensive board off Kidd's foot, Carter steal, Kidd 3, misses Krstic board, hits!!!

YES

Tied!!!

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Is it me or the celts are playing harder than they did against the cavs or it could just be some bias on my part


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

NJ with the steal, Nenad ties the game with a lay-in!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Nenad!!!! tied at 64!


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Kidd to the races, misses, Davis board, out of bounds!!!

Nets ball.

GO TO KRSTIC!

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Carter turn around, hits, Nets up 2.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Vince hits!! nets up 66-64!


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Vince with the odd looking banker, puts Nets up 66-64


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*



Hbwoy said:


> Is it me or the celts are playing harder than they did against the cavs or it could just be some bias on my part


Harder? We have 2 starters getting rests.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Krstic with a board, Collins posting, to Veal for a 3!!!

Nets up!!!

10-0 Nets run.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Veal With The Three! Nets Up 5!


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Let's Go Nets!

What a teaser ...

Nets up by 5

*JUST LIKE THAT !*


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Walker to Jefferson, good.

Nets up 69-66.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ScalabrineFan

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Scalls for THREE!


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Krstic drives, fouled.

Chance to average 10 on the season right here.

Allen in for Pierce!

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

1st is in and out.

We need this one Krstic!

Hits!

Nets up 4.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## aquaitious

Man, if Toine stayed in the post, and people actually cut, we'd have a field day. I love him passing in the post.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

foul on jefferson.

Pierce played 27 minutes last night...he's played 27 tonight and he goes and sits...lets see if Doc keeps his word up.

Nenad misses the first...hits the second. nets up 4


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

pierce and walker out


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Davis shoots, misses, Veal to Kidd, to Carter...

To Kidd. Foul called.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

70-66 Nets by 4

3:09 to go @ 3rd


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Nenad only needs 4 more points 

Foul on allen, celtics over the limit


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*



X-JAY said:


> No, he needs 21 points in order to average 10 PPG.


18, cause 9.95 rounds up to 10.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*



X-JAY said:


> No, he needs 21 points in order to average 10 PPG.


So Schub's wrong? He said 18 this morning.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Carter hits, Nets up 72-66 now.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Veal fouls on Jefferson...

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Kidd hits both, nets up 6


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

West with a floater, misses, Krstic board.

Carter backs him down, OMG.

Carter to Collins, Collins to Carter, Spins DUNKS!

Nets up 8!

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Vince with the dunk! Nets up 8!


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Vince jams it, Nets up 74-66!


----------



## Premier

Wow. Vince Carter with the nice one-handed slam. He catchest the lob at the lowpost and spins on Pierce and throws it down.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Kidd board, to Carter misses, Collins board, to Kidd, Kidd to Carter for the 3!

Nets up 11.

OMG!

What a fadeaway 3!

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

VC THREEE!!!

This is a different team in the second half!


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Vince with the fade-away 3 pointer! 77-66!


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Cleveland - 89

Toronto - 64

Ooops, wrong thread.:biggrin:


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Krstic going to the line... chance to pad the stats. DO IT KRSTIC!

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Foul by al jefferson, Nenad to the line.


----------



## ScalabrineFan

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Killin 'em this qtr.

Nice.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Buford in for Carter...

Kirstic hits both.

Nets up 79-66.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Nenad hits both! 2 more points til a 10 ppg average!


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

kidd and carter are goin to have to play at least half the 4th to ensure the win


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Celtics w/ a 24 second violation.

Nets have 2.1.

Veal to... Best, shoots. Go good.

Nets up... Down 11 at half, yup 13 now. 79-66.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

24 second violation on celtics.

end of the third, Nets up 79-66 

Nets outscore the celtics 32-8


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

79-66, Nets up by 13 to end the quarter.

What a great run. I can relax now for a minute.


----------



## Premier

Very poorly executed play, right there. Ricky Davis shouldn't have wasted down the shot clock, just to penetrate *and pass with two seconds left on the shot clock.*


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Nets close 3rd quarter on a 20-2 run.

We outscored Boston 32-8.

NJ up 79-66 at the end of 3!


----------



## ScalabrineFan

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

24 point swing. Amazing 3rd quarter! Keep it up!


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*



Vinsane said:


> kidd and carter are goin to have to play at least half the 4th to ensure the win


If I were frank they would play until 3 or 2 minutes left.

We need this.

Celtics can't be this bad in the 4th.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

come on kidd and vince lead us to the promise lands


----------



## NR 1

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

:banana: :clap:


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Perkins misses, Banks hits.

79-68, Nets.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Perkins picks up #5, on a push.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Offensive foul on Veal.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Carter is getting up, in for Veal.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

foul on perkins, his 5th

Kidd and carter out...could be dangerous.

Foul on veal


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

West hits again.

Celtics down 9 now.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Carter off the window for a bucket, on the 2nd chance.

Nets up 11.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

VC with the floater bank shot.

Lays in for 2 more next possession.

Foul on Carter


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

West hits...

carter hits...nets up 11. 30 for vince


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Carter hits again.

Carter is abusing Banks.

Nets up 13.

Foul called.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Layup vince after the offensive rebound!


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Foul on Vince, his first


83-70 Nets


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

foul on vince, his first


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Krstic is back in now.

West for 3 misses, Allen with the tip in.

BOX OUT GUYS!

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Tip in allen.


Nenad needs his 2 more points!!!


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Carter loses it, Reed misses a fast break layup.

Nets stow it down.

Carter fouled by West.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

foul on west...some talking going on between the players


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*



ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Nenad needs his 2 more points!!!


There's plenty of time for that. I think he'll get it.


----------



## KingHandles

Im goign 2 whatch tha rest of the game in peace...Wun love my bruthaz :cheers: 

We gotta pick it up........


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

was a timeout called i hate sportsline its too slow


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

DAMN THE NETS! 

:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## LX

aquaitious said:


> Man, if Toine stayed in the post, and people actually cut, we'd have a field day. I love him passing in the post.


Antoine? Stay in the post? Now there's a laugher.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Buford with a wild 3, misses, Perkins with a dunk.

Kidd back in.

Foul called.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*



LBJthefuturegoat said:


> DAMN THE NETS!


:biggrin: 
NETS taking care of it's *OWN* business.
:banana:


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

only up 9


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Jefferson in for Perkins.

Collins hits the first. Misses the 2nd.

Nets 84-74.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*



LBJthefuturegoat said:


> DAMN THE NETS!
> 
> :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


dont worry our game isnt over yet


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Reed off glass, Nets up 8.

Carter drives, throws to Reed.

Buford with the steal, to Carter, for a light jam.

Nets up 10.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Carter with the soft dunk all alone. 86-76 with 7+ minutes left.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*



Vinsane said:


> dont worry our game isnt over yet


Dude, try to be a bit more positive.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

come on vince one more rebound


----------



## Boshevik

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

The Cavs are the ones who choked and choked hard!!!


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*



PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Carter with the soft dunk all alone. 86-76 with 7+ minutes left.


you have to be kiddin me probably didnt want to hurt his leg


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Reed splits a pair, Nets up 9.

Kidd shots, misses, Krstic over the back.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

only up 9 come on nets


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Reed to the line, Nets 4th team foul.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Kidd drives, misses, board, to Carter, misses.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

celtics shootin free throws rest of way


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Nets up 9, just under 6 to go


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Celtics miss, board, misses, Krstic board.

Kidd to Krstic...

Nets up 11.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Krstic with 18 and 10... WOW.

Foul on Krstic.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

must close out


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Nenad gets another basket...looks like he's got the 10 PPG


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Raptors are closing back in on the Cavs...down 14 with 5 minutes left.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Allen hits a pair.

Nets up 9.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Kidd to Carter, foul called on Kidd, Banks to the line.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Mogriffjr

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

funny this second unit has come in and hurt us...where's Veal?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Nets up 9, 5 to go...

Vince misses, rebound banks...kidd fouls him. Banks to the line.


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

celts down 8


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Banks 2 of 2.

Nets up 7, 88-81.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## aquaitious

Lanteri said:


> Cut? Cut in the post? Now there's a laugher.


There I fixed your sentence.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

What is Carter doing?

Throws it away, Best fouls West.

West to the line.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Mogriffjr

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

sloppy cmon NEts!!!


----------



## Boshevik

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

sigh.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

West hits the 1st, hits the 2nd.

Nets up 5.

GO BOYS!

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Mogriffjr

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

only up 5...we gotta execute on offense right now...

BEST 3!!! BANG!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Best fouls Banks...he's going back to the line. Nets up 7


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Best with a big 3!

Nets up 8!

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Boston working on a run, but Best hits a 3 pointer to extend the lead back to 8.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Best with a huge three!


----------



## Mogriffjr

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Al Jeff misses...Best rebound...


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Allen on the break... fouled by Carter, Allen to the line for 2.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## aquaitious

I LOVE THE LOLLYPOP KIDs.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Misses the 1st, hits the 2nd.

Nets up 7.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Foul on best, his third.

Allen to the line.

3:34 to go, nets up 91-83.

Allen misses the first...hits the second.

Nets up 7


----------



## Mogriffjr

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Kidd fouled by Banks...going to the line...


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Kidd drives, fouled by Banks.

Kidd to the line.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

First is good, 2nd is good.

Nets up 9.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Kidd is working on banks...

He goes to the line...hits the first...and the second.

Nets up 93-84


----------



## LX

aquaitious said:


> There I bow down to your mighty knowledge of basketball.


Why, thank you. :banana:


----------



## Mogriffjr

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Nets up 9 after 2 Kidd FT's...

Al Jeff layup...7 point lead for the Nets


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Jefferson with a bucket.

Nets up 7.

West has 7 assists.

Nice game.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Mogriffjr

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

VC 3!!!! Cartah!!!


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Krstic to Carter for a 3, 5 feet behind the ARC.

Nets up 10.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

VC THREE!

Nets up double digits! 37 for vince!


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

VC3! Lead back to 10 with 2+ minutes left


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

vc 3
might as well go for 40


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Krstic fouls Jefferson, bucket good. Jefferson to the line.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Mogriffjr

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Al Jeff has some nice moves...baby hook from the baseline goes...foul on Krstic...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

2:22 to go. Nets gotta hang on.


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

bring back veal


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*



Vinsane said:


> vc 3
> might as well go for 40


Krstic has his 10ppg. Everyone just feed Carter... LOL.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

was timeout called or something


----------



## Mogriffjr

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Carter 6/8 from 3's....EFFICIENT!


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*



Vinsane said:


> was timeout called or something


well was there


----------



## Mogriffjr

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Nets up 7 with 2:29 to go...


----------



## ScalabrineFan

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*



Vinsane said:


> bring back veal


Agreed.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Al Jefferson makes the three point play.

96-89, 2:20 to go.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Jefferson hits, Veal in.

Nets up 7.

Celtics grab the board.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Jefferson to West, good.

Nets up 5.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Mogriffjr

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Veal is back in!...

West layup...5 pt lead for the Nets 1:35 left...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

West lays it in...5 point lead, 1:40 to go...


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Allen with the board, off a miss 3 by Veal.

Reed for 2.

Nets up 3.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

celts down 5


----------



## Mogriffjr

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Reed knocks down the 2...ugh...Nets only up 3...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Reed hits....3 point game... :sigh:


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Banks called on a foul.

Kidd to the line.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Boston with another push, cut it to 3! 1:20 left, Nets ball.


----------



## Mogriffjr

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Kidd to the line...misses the first!! PFFT


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Kidd misses the 1st.

Go to the KISS damnit!

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*



Petey said:


> Banks called on a foul.
> 
> Kidd to the line.
> 
> -Petey
> 
> *Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


come on jay hit both of them


----------



## Mogriffjr

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Kidd drains the 2nd FT tho...4 pt lead for the Nets


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Kidd hits the 2nd.

Nets up 4, with a minute left.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Foul on banks...kidd to the line.

Misses the first....hits the second.

Nets up 4, just over a minute to go


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Defense Defense Defense


----------



## Mogriffjr

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

KIDD WITH THE STEAL!!!...scuffle...and....


jumpball


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Kidd with a steal, loses the ball, Collins dives, jump ball.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Jump ball called....this is getting intense.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Come on Celtics keep the Nets out of the playoffs!


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*



Petey said:


> Kidd with a steal, loses the ball, Collins dives, jump ball.
> 
> -Petey
> 
> *Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


between who


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

50 seconds to go.

The biggest 50 seconds of the seaon....this is it, right here.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Bad call, was Celtics ball.

Celtics sets up a play...

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## SMDre

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

This is a true playoff atmosphere.


----------



## Mogriffjr

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Pressure moments here man...50 seconds left...jumpball now...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*



Vinsane said:


> between who


 Collins and West


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

whose ball


----------



## Vladman27

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

What happenned with jump ball?


----------



## Mogriffjr

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Veal almost flushed it!!! nice pass from VC...


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Collins and West, Collins wins it... to Carter.

Carter taps to Veal, Veal to the basket, fouled by Jefferson...

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*



ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Collins and West


if collins has any balls he will get this


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Nets win the tip

Veal fouled by jefferson, going to the line. 46.9 seconds left


----------



## Mogriffjr

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Al Jeff fouls out...Blount in the game...
VEAL FLUSHES 1ST FT!


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Jefferson fouled out, Blount in.

Veal hits the first, Nets up 5.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

celtics have outscored us by 8


----------



## Mogriffjr

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*



Vinsane said:


> if collins has any balls he will get this


it was ugly but he tipped it to VC who threw a lead pass to Veal...


----------



## Coatesvillain

Ah, it was false hope anyway.. I don't see where Al Jefferson fouled Scalabrine but that might just be me.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

2nd FT good. Nets up 6.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

wasup with that 2nd free throw


----------



## Mogriffjr

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Veal with the clutch FT's!!!


----------



## fruitcake

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

back from watching the cavs game....

we're 47 seconds away from the playoffs!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Veal hits the first....

Nets up 98-93

Hits the second!

99-93


----------



## Mogriffjr

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

BEST REBOUND!!!

best going to the line...6pt lead...32.5 LEFT!!!!1


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

West with the 3, no good, Best w/ the board and fouled.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

West misses! Rebound best!!

32 seconds away from the playoffs!


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Misses the 1st.

HIT THIS BABY!

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

carter and kidd out


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

best misses the first...wow...


----------



## Mogriffjr

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

7 POINT LEAD....

32.5 LEFT!!! woooo


----------



## ZWW

This game's in the dumper.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Hits the 2nd, Nets up 7!

3 possession game! HUGE!

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Coming down to freethrows! Playoffs here we come! :banana: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Best makes the second

100-93. 

32.5 seconds. Thats all the nets have to hold the lead for to get to the playoffs.

Cavs won....its all up to the nets to see how this all plays out


----------



## Mogriffjr

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Kidd rebound...and that wraps it up ladies and gents!!!

WE PLAYOFF BOUND BABY!!!


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Banks, Allen whoever... 2 missed 3s, Kidd w/ the board, fouled.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Kidd rebounds and fouled! 23.2 seconds left!!

Nets up 7!


----------



## fruitcake

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

the nets are an amazing team


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Hits both, Nets up 9.

-Petey

*Hey Guests, welcome to BBB.net. Nets Fan? Carter Fan? Kidd Fan? Rodney Rogers Fan? Register, because we want to know what you think about the Nets. Click here for your absolutely free account.*


----------



## Mogriffjr

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Kidd knocks down 2FT's to put the cherry on top!!!


----------



## Petey

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Nets WIN 102-93!!!

-Petey


----------



## SMDre

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

This game symbolizes the Nets entire season. Way to go!!!!!!!


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

vince has killed all atlantic division teams this year has at least 1 30 point game against all of them except nj


----------



## fruitcake

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

i think lebron is just killing himself right now


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

shot clock off! ITS OVER!

NETS ARE GOING TO THE PLAYOFFS!!!!


----------



## HB

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

I dont know how many of yall are religious but there was a bigger force at work today


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

WERE IN :mob: :jump: :djparty: :jump:  :mob:


----------



## NR 1

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

:clap: :clap: :clap: 
:twave:


----------



## PetroToZoran

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Nice win !!!! Wish I could have watched that 3rd quarter comeback and the end. But I should be able to watch the playoffs! GO NETS!


----------



## KvP

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Congrats~!! :clap: :clap: 
Looking forward to seeing more of Vince in the playoffs here in Toronto.
Thought Raps were gonna win tonight too but oh well....


----------



## Vladman27

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

OMG...having to follow this game was so heart-wrenching in the first. Thanks to everyone for the updates and jesus christ, go Nets!!

Sounded like the guys were tired, let's hope the rest does em good for THE PLAYOFFS!!!!


----------



## YankeeNETicS

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Enjoy the summer LeBron, get some tan !:banana:


----------



## Vladman27

Gotta hand it to Doc - he kept his word and Pierce got exactly 27 minutes as yesterday. Good game...a lot of scary moments there. Good luck in the Playoffs! Would you guys rather face Philly or Indiana?


----------



## Richie Rich

Vladman27 said:


> Gotta hand it to Doc - he kept his word and Pierce got exactly 27 minutes as yesterday. Good game...a lot of scary moments there. Good luck in the Playoffs! Would you guys rather face Philly or Indiana?



i dunno iverson is frickin' scary but whose gonna guard JO?


----------



## LX

I would much rather see Philly. Philly is essentially a one-man team, in Iverson surrounded by a bunch of below-average roleplayers. Chris Webber has been playing like total junk. Korver is a scrub, that does nothing but throw up 5+ 3 pt. shots a game. Dalembert is a decent rebounder but not that great of a post up player. And the Celtics bench outmatches the Philly bench by a mile. Give us Philly!


----------



## KingHandles

10 puppies, and a Celtics loss...Good thing gurlfriends know how 2 relive stress :banana:


----------



## dk92487

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

IM SO EXCITED!

i was just at a boring chorus concert....... and i come and this is music to my ears!!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: vince carter just got hurt*



TheRoc5 said:


> just for saying that he will come bak and drop 40 lol


Close...37.


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*

Miami in da House
Detroit in da House
Boston in da House
Chi-Town in da House
Washington in da House
Philly in da House
Indy in da House
NEW JERSEY IN DA HOUSE


----------



## Mogriffjr

*Re: Game 82: Nets @ Celtics--04.20.05*



faNETicS said:


> Enjoy the summer LeBron, get some tan !:banana:


LOL...Bron better get Redd to come here next year...he sure coulda used his left hand this year though


----------



## LX

MindzEye said:


> 10 puppies, and a Celtics loss...Good thing gurlfriends know how 2 relive stress :banana:


They do? Usually they cause more... :banana:


----------



## Richie Rich

Lanteri said:


> They do? Usually they cause more... :banana:



lmao


well in regards to philly, tru they are a 1 man team, but korver is far from a 'scrub' and iguodala really played pierce's *** well last game and webber is the ?mark so we'll "C"


----------



## KingHandles

Most of the tyme but 2nite is a good night lol

I want philly baby..Bring Em


----------



## aquaitious

What a great game. I still can't believe that our 2nd unit kept up with the 1st unit of the New Jersey Nets.

Banks has some very nice steals on Kidd and one great one on Carter. Delonte was money, and REED MADE SOME GREAT OFF THE GLASS DUNKS.

Perks is still the man, as is Al Jefferson. I would love to see a team want to go at them in 2/3 years. WOW.

Allen is out of his rookie slump, and he's doing what is necessary of him to be the starting Shooting Guard.

I love it.


----------



## KingHandles

*Re: vince carter just got hurt*

Too bad Carter didnt snap his leg in half :curse: 

That game went down fast...Jersey shouldn't be 2 happy having to go to the wire with reserves...PFFF..They :clown: ing if they think theyre going anywhere in the playoffs....


----------



## Richie Rich

MindzEye said:


> Most of the tyme but 2nite is a good night lol
> 
> I want philly baby..Bring Em



OT: what was ure username i forgot lol


----------



## Al Jefferson

Lanteri said:


> They do? Usually they cause more... :banana:


:yes:

I've heard the question "Why do you watch basketball ? It's sooo stupid" So many times it isn't funny.

Girls are only good for 2 things.. I'm sure you guys know #1 .. and #2 is cooking / cleaning. 

:-D

PdP


----------



## LX

PhearDaPierce said:


> :yes:
> 
> I've heard the question "Why do you watch basketball ? It's sooo stupid" So many times it isn't funny.
> 
> 
> 
> PdP


God do I hate that. She rambles on about soccer and various girly crap. And when I start to talk about baseball or basketball she tunes me out and calls it stupid and boring. *shakes head*. I need to find me an athlete girl that actually likes this crap. Do they exist?


----------



## irishfury

*Re: vince carter just got hurt*

It would have been terrible sad song if he did get hurt bad.


----------



## HB

*Re: vince carter just got hurt*



> omg- how do you not laugh at this clown? He gets hurt every day, I can only hope he doesn't return, however, I still want there team to win so I dont know, but he is a clown regardless


Dont you feel real wise now, make stupid comments and get called out. Please tell me when was the last time Vince got hurt, did you even know he scored 37 points in this game, seems your the real clown


----------



## aquaitious

Lanteri said:


> God do I hate that. She rambles on about *soccer* and various girly crap. And when I start to talk about baseball or basketball she tunes me out and calls it stupid and boring. *shakes head*. I need to find me an *athlete girl* that actually likes this crap. Do they exist?



Listen to yourself.


----------



## Premier

<table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg0away"><td class="bg0awayfont">*New Jersey Nets STATISTICS*</td></tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">V. Carter, SF</td><td align="right">44</td><td align="center">13-30</td><td align="center">6-8</td><td align="center">5-6</td><td align="righy">3</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">37</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Kidd, PG</td><td align="right">41</td><td align="center">3-12</td><td align="center">3-7</td><td align="center">10-12</td><td align="righy">3</td><td align="right">8</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">19</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">N. Krstic, C</td><td align="right">39</td><td align="center">6-6</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">6-7</td><td align="righy">4</td><td align="right">10</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">18</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Collins, C</td><td align="right">37</td><td align="center">1-6</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="righy">3</td><td align="right">11</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">3</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">B. Scalabrine, PF</td><td align="right">34</td><td align="center">2-10</td><td align="center">1-5</td><td align="center">7-8</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">12</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">T. Best, PG</td><td align="right">21</td><td align="center">3-7</td><td align="center">1-4</td><td align="center">1-4</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">8</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">C. Robinson, C</td><td align="right">12</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Buford, SF</td><td align="right">11</td><td align="center">2-7</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">Z. Planinic, PG</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">J. Vaughn, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">J. Smith, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">J. Smith, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">B. Thomas, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right"> </td><td class="bg4" align="center">*30-79*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*11-26*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*31-43*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">17</td><td class="bg4" align="right">45</td><td class="bg4" align="right">18</td><td class="bg4" align="right">13</td><td class="bg4" align="right">9</td><td class="bg4" align="right">0</td><td class="bg4" align="right">20</td><td class="bg4" align="right">102</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left"> </td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">38.0%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">42.3%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">72.1%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center"> </td></tr></tbody></table>

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg3" align="left">*Team Rebounds* - 14</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg3" align="left">*Defensive 3-second violations* - 0</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg3" align="left">*Points Off Turnovers* - 30</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg3" align="left">*Fastbreak Points* - 13</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg3" align="left">*Points In The Paint* - 32</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg3" align="left">*Second Chance Points* - 26</td></tr></tbody></table>


<table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg0home"><td class="bg0homefont">*Boston Celtics STATISTICS*</td></tr> </tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Banks, PG</td><td align="right">32</td><td align="center">2-9</td><td align="center">0-3</td><td align="center">2-4</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">6</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">P. Pierce, SG</td><td align="right">26</td><td align="center">8-14</td><td align="center">5-7</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">21</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Walker, PF</td><td align="right">25</td><td align="center">3-11</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">7</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">K. Perkins, C</td><td align="right">21</td><td align="center">3-4</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="right">8</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Blount, C</td><td align="right">16</td><td align="center">3-6</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">6</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. West, PG</td><td align="right">28</td><td align="center">5-12</td><td align="center">3-7</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">15</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Davis, SG</td><td align="right">24</td><td align="center">2-5</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">6</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Jefferson, PF</td><td align="right">24</td><td align="center">4-7</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">10</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="right">9</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">T. Allen, SG</td><td align="right">23</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">3-4</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">8</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Reed, SF</td><td align="right">21</td><td align="center">3-6</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">7</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">G. Payton, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">R. LaFrentz, PF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right"> </td><td class="bg4" align="center">*35-76*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*10-23*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*13-17*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">11</td><td class="bg4" align="right">41</td><td class="bg4" align="right">24</td><td class="bg4" align="right">19</td><td class="bg4" align="right">9</td><td class="bg4" align="right">2</td><td class="bg4" align="right">33</td><td class="bg4" align="right">93</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left"> </td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">46.1%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">43.5%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">76.5%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center"> </td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## BackwoodsBum

Lanteri said:


> They do? Usually they cause more... :banana:


Yep, girlfriends cause stress, but wives cause migraines, hair loss, insane urges to kill everyone around you, etc. Then there's those of us who have wives and girlfriends and need sports and drugs just to get some sweet relief :angel:


----------



## BackwoodsBum

Back on the topic of the game, did anyone notice that our point guards (Banks and West) combined for 21 points, 7 rebounds, 10 assists, 4 steals, and *only 1 turnover!!!* Wow!

I've got to say that Banks has really made me look stupid this season, especially the second half of the season. At the start of the season I said I didn't think he'd ever amount to anything and boy was I wrong. He has already exceeded anything I expected out of him and at this point I'm really happy to admit I was wrong.


----------



## Al Jefferson

Speaking of Banks.. 

At the Cav's game I watched the warmups of course.
The whole team tried to bounce the ball behind their back and dunk the ball.
The only one that was able to pull it off was Marcus. I thought that was funny.

PdP


----------



## LX

Surprises me that Ricky couldn't pull it off.


----------



## Al Jefferson

Lanteri said:


> Surprises me that Ricky couldn't pull it off.


Ricky and Paul both bounced the ball off their foot =\

PdP


----------



## LX

PhearDaPierce said:


> Ricky and Paul both bounced the ball off their foot =\
> 
> PdP


lol

Pierce doesn't have any ups anymore, that doesn't surprise me. He probably woulda blown it either way.


----------

